

Looks like most people choose to wake up at 6:00 AM - snoozester
http://snoozester.com/The-Wake-Up-Time-Report.snooze
Most common time people choose to wake up: 6:00 AM
======
zkarcher
"Most people" implies a majority of people. But the graph indicates that only
8.1% of people wake up at 6am. _nitpick_

------
epo
Perhaps all this denotes is the times when people get up abnormally early
hence require a wakeup service.

And what is a snoo-zester anyway?

~~~
benologist
snooze-ster

A snooze is a nap.

